
Jury: Roundup weed killer major factor in man’s cancer - wine_labs
https://www.washingtonpost.com/national/health-science/jury-roundup-weed-killer-major-factor-in-mans-cancer/2019/03/19/fcf3d948-4a8f-11e9-8cfc-2c5d0999c21e_story.html
======
cwkoss
Kind of terrifying that we know so little about the chemicals which agrochem
industry (many of which grew from humble roots as chemical weapons
manufacturers) which soak our food supply.

------
todd8
After being on a jury once deciding a DWI case, I wouldn't be surprised with
any outcome involving an understanding of scientific evidence. What's
terrifying is realizing that there are only two of you on the jury that really
understood what happened in the trial.

~~~
staticautomatic
You should see a jury deliberate in an IP lawsuit.

~~~
todd8
I can't even imagine. I remember reading an article by someones experience on
a lawsuit jury and they described the deliberations as "wheel of fortune". (It
was an edition of Medical Economics, not my profession by interesting
nevertheless.)

------
TheMagicHorsey
A jury of your “peers” isn’t a jury of hacker news readers.

I’ve been on one jury, and I wouldn’t say the outcome of their deliberation
was random, but it may as well have been.

------
staticautomatic
FYI the word "substantial" in the legal standard is not synonymous with
"major."

